# Google- The pros and cons of medical marijuana - Boston Globe



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The pros and cons of medical marijuana**Boston Globe*Some research suggests it helps with migraines, cluster headaches, and the pain from fibromyalgia and *irritable bowel syndrome* because these problems can be *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

